

How Often Did You Study In College? Does It Matter? - RawData
http://www.flatplanetmedia.com/how-often-did-you-study-in-college.html

======
RawData
Most CS types that I talk to suggest that they didn't really need to study all
that much in school as many of their CS classes didn't even have tests...more
like projects. But overall...what was your level of studying while at college?

